# gairers



## eroz

Qué són els "gairers"?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Estàs segur que està ben escrit? És que no ho havia sentit mai ni ho trobo enlloc. Poden ser els "gaiters"? Els que toquen la gaita, l'instrument? D'on ho has tret?


----------



## Zack20

Hola, volies dir gairers o gaires?? Es que no es el mateix i es un error prou comú entre els valenciano-parlants. Es pot traduir per molts cuan la frase es negativa. Per exemple: No tinc gaires amics.


----------



## eroz

Perdoneu la tardança...

El text parla del Nadal i d'objectes que es poden trobar en una fira de Nadal com ara "molts cendrers magnífics en forma de Petit Escrivent Florentí als aparadors i molts gairers, de debó i falsos, pels carrers."

És que no sé què pot ser


----------



## betulina

Jo tampoc no veig per on va... no em sona gens la paraula. L'únic que se m'acut és que sigui un error i vulgui dir "gaiters", però tampoc no és que siguin gaire típics de Nadal, que diguem... Ni idea...


----------



## Samaruc

Tampoc no sé què vol dir "gairers", potser es tracta d'una errada del text... "Gaiter" tampoc no crec que siga la paraula, ni és nadalenc ni acabe d'entendre que podria ser això de "gaiters de debò i falsos"...

D'on és el text? Podria ser algun localisme...?


----------



## eroz

Hola!

Doncs és d'un llibre de llengua catalana antic. Això surt a un exercici. Tan se val. Suposo que deu ser una errada.

Moltes gràcies


----------



## Xerinola

Buf Eroz, jo tampoc trobo res! Quina ràbia! Tens alguna altra pista?

Fins ara!
X:


----------

